# Id Serra Please



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

hi, i bought this fish but i don´t know what kind of serra is, can you help me?
collection point: Peru

cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

Rhom


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I predict blk rhom


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

most likely a rhom


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Rhombeus.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Rhombeus


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

He's a nice looking lil guy that's for sure!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

How much does a rhombeus that size run for in Mexico City?


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Lifer374 said:


> How much does a rhombeus that size run for in Mexico City?


around 45 dollars, it sized 5 inches


----------

